# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  طریقه ساخت یک سایت شیرپوینت

## zakaeer

سلام
دوستان میشه طریقه ساخت یک سایت شیرپوینت را توضیح بدید. ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## Mazda3

یعنی از 18 بهمن تا امرزو که 6 اسفند هست هیچکس نیومده که چیزی بدونه در این مورد؟!

----------


## amin1softco

سوالای سخت نپرسید :دی
وقتی شرپوینت نصب بشه اتوماتیک یک پرتال و یک سایت برای مدیریت خودش مثل بیشتر سیستم های مدیریت محتوای آنلاین ایجاد می کند شما می تونید با استفاده از اون یک مجموعه سایت درست کنید .
برای این کار در شرپوینت های فارسی شده از قسمت مدیریت سایت -> ایجاد -> سایت و محیط های کاری کلیک کنید و با مشخص کردن عنوان و نوع سایت می تونید سایت خودتون را ایجاد کنید .
برای انگلیسی : site Action -> create -> site and workspace 

http://www.fpweb.net/support/microso...ate-team-site/

----------

